# Very late Synarel dose



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi maz, 

This morning I forgot to take my Synarel and remembered 3.5 hours late. I 'm only in week one if down reg, will this make a massive difference to my treatment? 
Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't worry about it unduly. I know of people who've missed day or two of drugs by mistake and all has still gone to plan  lots of      for your cycle x


----------

